# Securing a job as a computer programmer/analyst



## franciz (Jul 4, 2009)

Dear All,

This will be my first post in the forum. I am really interested to live in Australia. At the moment I am looking at Melbourne as a place to migrate.

My background is a Computer Programmer/Software Developer specializing in Java. I would like to get some information on the demand of IT professional such as myself in Australia. It will really help if the IT professional in this forum share their experience when they migrate to Australia.

1. I myself has been living in New Zealand for a couple of years. New Zealand is very keen to get IT professional to work and live in New Zealand. People with IT skills and work experience will get a residency/work permit almost instantly. Can I expect such experience in Australia ?

2. Is it easy to get an interview from an IT company when you are in oversea ?

Thank you.

Cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Not too many categories of professionals can expect to get interviews for jobs while they are still abroad, exceptions being some medical people and also where companies may be headhunting internationally for senior executive people.

Most professionals need to go through the normal immigration process which means first of all having qualifications approved and then getting sufficient points for successful immigration.

Because of the global economic recession, there has been tightening of immigration requirements and if you go to the forum Visas and immigration section, sticky thread #4 has some relevant information re critical skills list and FAQ on processing priorities.
Also in that section you'll find threads by quite a few IT people in recent times.


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

From reading posts on this forum, it would seem that Australia is not quite so easy to get a visa and job in IT right now. At least one person said they had to go back to their home country.

There are signs though that the economy is picking up again and some analysts are saying the worst is over.

If you have specific skills in an area that is in demand, you _might_ be able to land an interview from overseas. Take a look at seek.com.au and you should get a general idea as to what jobs are in demand along with approximate salaries.


----------



## prickleen (Oct 26, 2009)

If you really suite the position and you are qualified obviously you will be granted the job and getting the visa is not tough. I got it easily...i am working as an IT Manager in Melbourner Australia.


----------



## vagabond (Nov 1, 2009)

Marketing yourself effectively plays a major part in finding employment in Australia, especially if you require sponsorship and/or are applying from outside of Australia. I agree with Wanderer that it is very difficult to get an interview when you aren't in Australia, however, as Prickleen said, if you have the exact skills the employer is looking for, then you have a chance.

If you're serious about migrating to Australia, you have to have a strong job search strategy with goals and you have to take time to market yourself effectively. Nab That Job in Australia! has a free eGuide on creating your own Job Search Strategy for Australia, particularly when you are applying from overseas. There's also a lot of free info on effective self-marketing for Australia. Check it out: Nab That Job in Australia! - Home .


----------



## ivana_saide (Apr 12, 2012)

*Need help please...*

My brother is a programmer, but he does not have time to bother with these kind of stuff. I just want to ask if anyone here has an insurance?

I have encountered this company: Insurance Cover for Australian Businesses & Professionals (their website can be Googled. I can't post links)

And I also want to ask if anyone has good reviews about it? They have insurance for programmers and for other professions as well.

One review says that their services are good, and I want to see if others have good reviews for it as well.

Thank you so much!


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

The chances for fresh IT professionals in Australia, is not that great as most Aussie company look to hire, IT people with experience, by experience they mean Australian work experience, so hard chance for a New comer.


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

But few Aussie MNC's have now started to recruit less experience IT associates.
To increase their bandwidth..


----------



## amol_kk84 (Sep 27, 2013)

brianK88 said:


> But few Aussie MNC's have now started to recruit less experience IT associates.
> To increase their bandwidth..


Hi Brian,

Can you suggest some MNC's if you know which look out for new comers. Is the condition now different that 2012? . I am an IT Software Programmer with an experience of around 6 years in India. Would I still be considered as a newcomer?

Is it just limited to the IT professionals or its for other professions also that outside people are considered newcomers/freshers?


----------

